# ما هي طرق الحماية من إشعاعات أبراج الجوال ؟



## اشرف الهشلمون (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هي طرق الحماية من إشعاعات أبراج الجوال ؟
هل هي مسرطنة بالفعل ؟


----------



## amirengineer (28 نوفمبر 2011)

لا أعلم حقيقه أخي ان كانت مسرطنه أم لا.....لكن الموجات بطبيعتها تنعكس من علي الأجسام الموصله "Conductors" ----->يمكنك استخدام ألوح من النحاس حول الأماكن المكشوفه للهوائيات أو هناك طريقة آخري لكن لا أعلم مدي توافرها , و هي أن هناك أنواع من الطلائات تقوم بعكس الموجات "يفيدك في هذا الأمر الكيميائين" يمكنك استخدامها في الطلاء الأسطح الخارجيه من البيت.....


----------



## amgda (1 ديسمبر 2011)

من خلال دراستى استطيع ان اقول لحضرتك انها تسبب السرطان على المدى الطويل جدا وفى الغالب لاتسبب شى لان ال wave التى تخرج من ال antenna الى البيوت ضئيله جدا لان اغلب الاشاره تذهب من والى المستخدمين 
وربنا يسترها علينا


----------



## salah2010300 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الى الان لم يثبت عمليا ... ان ثمت اضرار على الانسان ..... حتى ان هناك ابحاث في هذا المجال اوروبيه بدأت لكنها تعتمد على النظرية البحته دون وجود اي دليل ...

اصابة شخص مثلا او تعرض شخص لنسبة من الاشعاعات ..... يعني انشاء الله احنا في أمان .

ومثل ما تفضل الاخ amgda ممكن اعتبارها على الامد الطويل جدا والذي ربما يفوق عمر الانسان .

تحياتي .....​


----------

